# The Monster



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

This is Bailey, our 9 1/2 month old Cane Corso ...these were taken in June when she was about 7 months, so she's a little bit bigger now


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

She is absolutely stunning. :biggrin:


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

gorgeous face! really good picture capturing her eyes haha. my little munkie looks away whenever i get my camera haha.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwww look at that sweetheart! Absolutley gorgeous! Beautiful pup!:smile:


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

thank you :biggrin:

She's always got that sad look on her face, so when she does something bad it's hard to stay mad at her


----------



## bluebarry (Sep 17, 2009)

So beautiful girl!



-------------
_SPAM removed by moderator for the last time ... next time is permanent ban_


----------

